# why is my car not on lyft lux list



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

https://lyft-assets.s3.amazonaws.com/helpcenter/lux/premier_vehicle_eligibility.pdf

lets see...
bmw 3 series, 5 series, 6 series... checked...
bmw M5, M6... wait, why is M3 not on the list???

been bugging them for half a year they still haven't add it.

oh well i guess most of the requests come from uber anyway why should i care...


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Isn't m3 a 2 door? Imo a 3 series should not be lux

Regardless of price or brand its usually about leather and space


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

Kodyhead said:


> Isn't m3 a 2 door? Imo a 3 series should not be lux
> 
> Regardless of price or brand its usually about leather and space


There are both sedan and coupe... i have the sedan. Just like the 3 series there are both body styles.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mochajave said:


> There are both sedan and coupe... i have the sedan. Just like the 3 series there are both body styles.


I thought the new M3 is Sedan only now and you need to get an M4 to get a coupe.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I thought the new M3 is Sedan only now and you need to get an M4 to get a coupe.


true for the latest generation. my is the previous generation which both sedan and coupe are called M3.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

E9x and e36 are the only m3 that came in sedan or coupe every other body style was a 2 door only E30 2 door only, e46 couple or convertible f30 was 4 door only and the 2 door and convertible models are known as the m4 (f82)

You should be driving an e90 or f30 m3 for lyft in the first place you're losing money almost anyway u out it. I'm guessing you have an e90 from your pic v8, massive zr tires ,massive brakes that wear fast, stiff suspension ,and a v8 that you'd be lucky to get 20mpg on the highway using premium 

I wouldn't even drive my 335 on lyft or uber after coming to my senses after 6 weeks


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> E9x and e36 are the only m3 that came in sedan or coupe every other body style was a 2 door only E30 2 door only, e46 couple or convertible f30 was 4 door only and the 2 door and convertible models are known as the m4 (f82)
> 
> You should be driving an e90 or f30 m3 for lyft in the first place you're losing money almost anyway u out it. I'm guessing you have an e90 from your pic v8, massive zr tires ,massive brakes that wear fast, stiff suspension ,and a v8 that you'd be lucky to get 20mpg on the highway using premium
> 
> I wouldn't even drive my 335 on lyft or uber after coming to my senses after 6 weeks


You are absolutely right. I only do it occasionally to pick up some pax on the same direction as where I need to go using destination feature. But still found it annoying that I'm not on the lux list as I'm with uber, just senseless the way the lux car list is...


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

mochajave said:


> You are absolutely right. I only do it occasionally to pick up some pax on the same direction as where I need to go using destination feature. But still found it annoying that I'm not on the lux list as I'm with uber, just senseless the way the lux car list is...


Yep I agree one could argue that as a pax am m3 is less comfortable than the already uncomfortable 3 series lol Don't get me wrong my e90 was one of my favorite cars but it's not a car built to be a people carrier. I don't think a 3 series, a4 or c class should be on select or lux


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Yep I agree one could argue that as a pax am m3 is less comfortable than the already uncomfortable 3 series lol Don't get me wrong my e90 was one of my favorite cars but it's not a car built to be a people carrier. I don't think a 3 series, a4 or c class should be on select or lux


Haha. All I take issue is m5 and m6, regular 3 and 5 and 6 are all on the list but only missing m3.

When I have pax I always put the suspension in comfort mode and shift in slowest mode. It's actually pretty complaint ride. Of course if pax requests to hear the v8 song I will be happy to oblige and let hell break loose


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Honestly, I think 3 series, mercedes c classes, lexus is and Audi a3 shouldnt be on Select. Their tiny with very little leg room. Comfort is part of luxury.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> Honestly, I think 3 series, mercedes c classes, lexus is and Audi a3 shouldnt be on Select. Their tiny with very little leg room. Comfort is part of luxury.


i agree. i was actually somewhat surprise that they are.
but i won't complain since i'm happy to be able to pick up some premium trips.
again it's the inconsistency of how lyft treating the m3 drives me nuts...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

mochajave said:


> i agree. i was actually somewhat surprise that they are.
> but i won't complain since i'm happy to be able to pick up some premium trips.
> again it's the inconsistency of how lyft treating the m3 drives me nuts...


For sure! Like in Dallas, which Select is not advertised as luxury just a step above everyday, a 2015 Kia Sorento qualifies for Select but my 2018 Hyundia Santa Fe does not.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> For sure! Like in Dallas, which Select is not advertised as luxury just a step above everyday, a 2015 Kia Sorento qualifies for Select but my 2018 Hyundia Santa Fe does not.


man that would drive me nuts.
i did complain to lyft they just keep saying they will review it but nothing ever change.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

mochajave said:


> man that would drive me nuts.
> i did complain to lyft they just keep saying they will review it but nothing ever change.


Both companies have weird select lux lists cars that should be on aren't and ones that shouldn't are. Makes no sense

I'm pretty sure the m6 is a 4 seater too which shouldn't even qualify for uber since it can only carry 3 plus the driver


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Both companies have weird select lux lists cars that should be on aren't and ones that shouldn't are. Makes no sense
> 
> I'm pretty sure the m6 is a 4 seater too which shouldn't even qualify for uber since it can only carry 3 plus the driver


was just looking at the list again, for the 6 series and m6, only the grand coupe version is on the list, which is "supposed to be a 5 seater"... so at least on paper tehy didn't mess up the 4+driver requirement...


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Isn't a M3 just a sporty 3 series? 3 series is on the list.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

njn said:


> Isn't a M3 just a sporty 3 series? 3 series is on the list.


That's why I complained


----------



## Bbonez (Aug 10, 2018)

mochajave said:


> That's why I complained


I think njn was saying you should just tell Lyft you drive a 3 series.


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

Bbonez said:


> I think njn was saying you should just tell Lyft you drive a 3 series.


Oh ic... but would that have some influence on insurance coverage etc? If something happen when I drive for them and tried to go through their insurance, they might make a splash about not declaring the right car?


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

mochajave said:


> Oh ic... but would that have some influence on insurance coverage etc? If something happen when I drive for them and tried to go through their insurance, they might make a splash about not declaring the right car?


That would be my scare too you'd probably be fine. It doesn't ask for specific models it just says 2 series or m3 M3 is technically a m3 series and they'd also get your registration should be fine

Is your m3 a 2011? Because it would be the last year of eligibility and the last year the US got am e90 m3. Meaning next year it would age out anyway. So basically even though the risk is probably low probably not worth it to get to do lux in a car u barely use for Lyft and would age out in a few months anyway


----------



## mochajave (Jan 31, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> That would be my scare too you'd probably be fine. It doesn't ask for specific models it just says 2 series or m3 M3 is technically a m3 series and they'd also get your registration should be fine
> 
> Is your m3 a 2011? Because it would be the last year of eligibility and the last year the US got am e90 m3. Meaning next year it would age out anyway. So basically even though the risk is probably low probably not worth it to get to do lux in a car u barely use for Lyft and would age out in a few months anyway


yes very true there is not much time left anyway, in the grand scheme of things it doesn't matter much either way. i was just very annoyed by their non sensible classification and it has became my pet peeve...


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I drive my 325i (E90) 6-speed manual on UberX sometimes, when I feel like it. Like a few trips every week or two. It gets 30 MPG on the highway but that's somewhat irrelevant because it takes premium gas (currently $3.50+/gal here). It's 12 years old and has 81-82,000 miles and the only notable mechanical issue I've had so far is replacing the water pump / thermostat for just under $2,000. Other than that it's been very reliable. My BMW does NOT qualify for Select (available if I change my home market to Milwaukee) because it's too old.

I do agree that the 3 series is not meant to carry people, even though mine is in fact a sedan. But then again a lot of other cars aren't either, like the Honda Civic, the Toyota Corolla, the Mazda3, or the Hyundai Elantra. I'm not sure UberX needs to be an awesome people carrier though.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

MadTownUberD said:


> I drive my 325i (E90) 6-speed manual on UberX sometimes, when I feel like it. Like a few trips every week or two. It gets 30 MPG on the highway but that's somewhat irrelevant because it takes premium gas (currently $3.50+/gal here). It's 12 years old and has 81-82,000 miles and the only notable mechanical issue I've had so far is replacing the water pump / thermostat for just under $2,000. Other than that it's been very reliable. My BMW does NOT qualify for Select (available if I change my home market to Milwaukee) because it's too old.
> 
> I do agree that the 3 series is not meant to carry people, even though mine is in fact a sedan. But then again a lot of other cars aren't either, like the Honda Civic, the Toyota Corolla, the Mazda3, or the Hyundai Elantra. I'm not sure UberX needs to be an awesome people carrier though.


You got taken to town on the Thermostat and water pump replacement (including the fluids, new belts and oil filter housing gasket). Should never be over $1200 . I did mine on my E90 335 myself for well under $500 and it shouldn't be more than 6-8 billable hours


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Sometimes they grandfather you in for an additional year. I would go with 3 series as well.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

RideshareGentrification said:


> You got taken to town on the Thermostat and water pump replacement (including the fluids, new belts and oil filter housing gasket). Should never be over $1200 . I did mine on my E90 335 myself for well under $500 and it shouldn't be more than 6-8 billable hours


I don't have the time or equipment to do my own repairs. 8 billable hours is about $1000 and if I recall my bill was something like $1600 so it's close.

I may go to Kelly Moss eventually because their mechanics are billed out at a lower rate but I like having the dealer stand behind the brand, and fix things for free if it's their fault.


----------

